# music that seems to wander



## arthro (Mar 12, 2013)

Hi

Somewhat a tough one to explain, but here goes.

I'm on the lookout sections of pieces or tracks that have a randomly wandering layout and/or feeling to them.

Probably the first thing that would come up is jazz, especially spontaneous sessions, or any improvisation I suppose, but it's not necessarily the same thing. Improvisation seems to have a goal, while my "wandering music" concept wouldn't. There are also plenty progressive rock especially of the psychedelic sort that would also easily qualify.

Also there's a case for aleatoric music falling under this concept, although that may be a bit extreme, as in totally random. I suppose I was looking for something that only appears random.

Actually, I suppose this only a subjective concept of mine and possibly nobody is interested, or wouldn't share it that much, especially in my awkward explanation of it.

Perhaps examples are needed. I think it's in the psychelia where I'm going to find it. 

Any suggestions welcome. Cheers.


----------



## Serge (Mar 25, 2010)

Something like this, perhaps?


----------



## NoCoPilot (Nov 9, 2020)

There are a lot of tone poems by the likes of Bax, Faure, Ravel, Butterworth, Finzi, Warlock, Bridge, Coates that might fit that description.

Also a lot of electronic music.

Maybe even some Krautrock, if you're not averse to a beat.


----------



## Serge (Mar 25, 2010)

Or possibly something like this?


----------



## pianozach (May 21, 2018)

Here's the *first movement* from *Keith Emerson*'s *Piano Concerto No. 1* (his only piano concerto).

To my ears it seems to wander about, directionless. Emerson also tends to rely heavily on patterns, scales, and 'riffs'. AND it seems to be a 'kitchen sink' approach, as he may have wanted to include a wide spectrum of 'stuff'.


----------



## Simon Moon (Oct 10, 2013)

I would definitely look into the 'Berlin School' of electronic music from the 70's.

Tangerine Dream, Klaus Schulz, Conrad Schnitzler, Neu!, Popol Vuh, Amon Düül II, Cluster, Ash Ra Tempel, Agitation Free...

Some of the above had some material that was more structured, but quite a bit was also less structured, or maybe even completely extemporized.


----------



## pianozach (May 21, 2018)

In pop music you might try some of the earlier Pink Floyd epics. They ofttimes liked to find a groove and just noodle around in it.


----------



## NoCoPilot (Nov 9, 2020)

Simon Moon said:


> I would definitely look into the 'Berlin School' of electronic music from the 70's.
> 
> Tangerine Dream, Klaus Schulz, Conrad Schnitzler, Neu!, Popol Vuh, Amon Düül II, Cluster, Ash Ra Tempel, Agitation Free...
> 
> Some of the above had some material that was more structured, but quite a bit was also less structured, or maybe even completely extemporized.


Drop some acid and listen to Amon Düül I, man. Bongos and rhythmic strumming and chants. Colors, man.


----------



## NoCoPilot (Nov 9, 2020)

arthro said:


> Probably the first thing that would come up is jazz, especially spontaneous sessions, or any improvisation I suppose, but it's not necessarily the same thing. Improvisation seems to have a goal, while my "wandering music" concept wouldn't.


There's actually a ton of jazz that hits this "wandering, questing" effect:


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

In classical music, the fantasy and the rhapsody are two "forms" that imply a sort of wandering structure, a loose structure, unlike those strict forms: sonata form, rondo, theme and variations. Fantasies and rhapsodies can begin in one place and meander onward and end up somewhere rather different from their beginnings. It isn't necessary to stick to a single or two themes which undergo various studies and transformations through the progress of the piece, though they may be based upon such a theme going into all sorts of transmogrifications.

Schubert's _Wanderer Fantasy_ seems well named. Though based on a single thematic idea, the work ranges through much territory and seldom gives one the impression of being once again in a familiar site.

The 19th century violinist Paganini was quite a wanderer, and the _Rhapsody On A Theme Of Paganini_ written by Rachmaninoff provides much wandering in a set of variations. At times you recognize the initial theme, but not always. And the scope or range of the various variations is expansive. The piece certainly takes one of a journey. The "wandering" is not a negative thing in this piece, not at all.

The _Hungarian Rhapsodies_ of Franz Liszt and of Johannes Brahms may seem rather loose in structure, and may qualify as pieces that seem to "wander", and also some of Liszt's other piano music, such as his expansive _Années De Pèlerinage_ (_Years Of Pilgrimage_), a number of pieces written upon the theme of wandering.

But as this is a non-classical thread, I will recommend Queen's _Bohemian Rhapsody_ as a work which "wanders". Again, this is done in a good way, as it will be in all good music. Formless, mindless musical meanderings likely do not lead to a finished product of much quality, since art is generally a thing in which "form" and/or "structure" (of some sort or another) is generally critical.

Some of the longer Grateful Dead offerings have that "wandering" quality. As does much free-jazz.

Too, I would recommend The Flaming Lips work_ Zaireeka_. It's best heard to determine whether or not it qualifies for you as "wandering", but I would give it that vote.

American experimental symphonist Charles Ives wrote a piece called _The Unanswered Question_, which seems to wander into a fog where it gets itself lost. Thus the title.

But the granddaddy of "wandering" music may be the rather famous (if not so well-known for being heard complete) String Quartet No. 2 by American composer Morton Feldman. If you know this work, you'll understand the reference to its wandering nature. If you don't know this work and you want to find an ultimate wandering work, look no further.

In any case, because music may seem to wander off into the musical netherlands may not be such a bad thing. When it is a bad thing (and the jury is still out on the Feldman Quartet mentioned above) it likely will not survive long enough to have opportunity to affect too many people's ears and minds.

Good luck on your wanderings.


----------



## pianozach (May 21, 2018)

Probably not the the sense in which you mean "wandering", but *Never Gonna Let You Go* by *Sergio Mendes* wanders in terms of a tonal center.

The more you try to analyze the harmonic structure the more confused you'll get. Gratuitous use of the vi - ii - V -I pattern, but instead of going back to I after a IV - VI progression, it instead resolves to a major VI chord which becomes the new I. And then it gets even more complicated.

Because the song's "chart" is insanely complicated, its tonal center seems to wander IF YOU'RE ACTIVELY LISTENING. As background music the song seems pretty standard.


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

Maybe this peculiar piece by Vangelis. It kind of wanders around randomly. Pretty atmospheric, mildly interesting music.






Or just go all the way with ambient music. Love this piece myself, it's beautiful.


----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

*Debussy* | _Prélude à l'après-midi d'un faune_


----------



## nikola (Sep 7, 2012)

pianozach said:


> Probably not the the sense in which you mean "wandering", but *Never Gonna Let You Go* by *Sergio Mendes* wanders in terms of a tonal center.
> 
> The more you try to analyze the harmonic structure the more confused you'll get. Gratuitous use of the vi - ii - V -I pattern, but instead of going back to I after a IV - VI progression, it instead resolves to a major VI chord which becomes the new I. And then it gets even more complicated.
> 
> Because the song's "chart" is insanely complicated, its tonal center seems to wander IF YOU'RE ACTIVELY LISTENING. As background music the song seems pretty standard.


Rick Beato was analyzing this song in 2 videos last week.


----------

